# Threesome



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Some of you know that I have 3 reds in a 55gl...1 male and two females...just got my 3rd patch of eggs...but this time...the eggs is from the OTHER FEMALE...I don't know how this happened...I thought she couldn't get any of the actions...but today she did...I thought this was very cool..


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

How big are your reds?


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

My reds had a threesome going on night b4 last. I looked in and the female was spittin eggs while a male was on each side of her blowin a load







, what a nasty little slut


----------

